# I Lost It



## Corbin (Oct 8, 2007)

Is there anyway to mark a post so that you can find it later? I was just reading my "Unread Post" and came upon somebody offering 25% off. I hit the back button to see where it was so that I could find it later but while it gave a thread it did not make sense to me. When I hit the forward button it was gone.  Something similar to this has happened to me several times and then I spend hours looking for something. So I am asking how you remember where you saw something in the past. 

Thanks,


----------



## Candace (Oct 8, 2007)

Usually I use the search feature at the top of the page. Since this was probably in the for sale/ vendors section you can narrow your search to those areas.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 8, 2007)

or, you could try the "new posts" button at the top of the page.


----------



## Persephone (Oct 8, 2007)

Or you could bookmark it as a favorite.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 8, 2007)

i've never used it but there's a subscribe to this thread feature under thread tools. i don't entirely know what it means but it might be of some use as you can see all the threads to which you've subscribed somewhere. perhaps someone, hopefully with a better understanding than i have, can explain it?


----------



## Heather (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow, look at all of our helpful members!  

It may have been the Zephyrus sale? Which is in Canada, so might be an issue anyway. Maybe search on Zephyrus though.


----------



## Corbin (Oct 8, 2007)

how do you book mark?


----------



## Corbin (Oct 8, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> i've never used it but there's a subscribe to this thread feature under thread tools. i don't entirely know what it means but it might be of some use as you can see all the threads to which you've subscribed somewhere. perhaps someone, hopefully with a better understanding than i have, can explain it?




Well I just gave it a try and it is really going to be rather handy. After you open up a thread click on "thread tools" at the top of the page. This opens up a link where you can set how or/ if you want to be notified if a new post is added to the thread and where you actually "subscribe" the thread. Then any time you want you can click on "quick links" at the top of the page and it takes you to a list of the threads you have subscribed to. 

I guess I figured out one way to keep track. If anybody knows of a less complicated way I would appreciate knowing.


----------



## Persephone (Oct 8, 2007)

Corbin said:


> how do you book mark?





You go to that little "add favorites" thing when you click on favorites at the top of your internet screen. Surely you have bookmarked this forum or you type in the url every time you visit?

I'm far from a computer whiz. The only thing I am worse at is getting a ^#*%^$#^& paph to bloom!:sob:


----------



## Corbin (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes I have it saved in my favorites along with many other things. I just never connected "bookmarks" with favorites. When I finished my graduate work we were still writing term papers with typewriters and I have just learned to make my way around on computers and internet by myself.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 9, 2007)

I know where you are coming from, when in undergrad school we used punch cards to run a computer program and I am from the slide rule generation


----------



## Corbin (Oct 9, 2007)

I've used those too and still have the one I used in high school.


----------



## Persephone (Oct 9, 2007)

Corbin said:


> Yes I have it saved in my favorites along with many other things. I just never connected "bookmarks" with favorites. When I finished my graduate work we were still writing term papers with typewriters and I have just learned to make my way around on computers and internet by myself.



Yeah, I remember writing my Masters thesis on a portable on the coffee table in the middle of the living room floor....surrounded by piles of index cards and mountains of crumpled paper.

Ah...there are those who don't know the joys of correctype or real carbon copies. Oops, am I dating myself?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2007)

How about mimeograph machines???


----------



## Persephone (Oct 9, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> How about mimeograph machines???



Yes!!!
Sniffing your freshly mimeod exams before you took them. LOL!


----------

